# Pass ye by 'The BridgeKeeper'......



## Ancalagon (Nov 21, 2001)

......on past 'Tim The Enchanter' and finally ... "sweet knights if you may doubt your strength or courage come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty pointy teeth!"

Your First Riddle:

I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness?


Each member has one chance which will allow him to pass by to the next stage of the game. A list of names will be displayed of those who have failed and those who have suceeded. The riddles will become gradually harder as the game progresses and only one person remains. That person will be named the winner.

*DO NOT POST YOUR ANSWER IN THE THREAD - SEND ME A PM AND AWAIT MY RESPONSE!!!!!*


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Nov 21, 2001)

Just have to ask, where did you find those riddles, because I am doing a project and need some good riddles.


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 21, 2001)

What a WAY COOL IDEA for a Thread! *Claps wildly* Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 21, 2001)

Keep those answers coming, remember, 'answer on a PM only'. I will allow 24 more hours before printing the list of those who will be progressing to the next round. 

I have my next riddle ready and waiting.....it's an absolute killer!


----------



## Aerin (Nov 21, 2001)

Ah, so it's a twenty four hour time limit...Hm, I had better put my thinking cap on!  

Anc- await my PM!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 22, 2001)

You now have 12 hours to send me a PM with your answer. I have already received 6 PMs which, with the number of members we have in the forum is a poor response. So get your thinking caps on try yo get me an answer.


----------



## Tulidian (Nov 22, 2001)

This is a good idea. I wish I was smarter though.... Oh yeah, banging your head on your moniter doesn't help to get the answer, trust me


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 23, 2001)

So, here goes. If your name is on the list you can progress to the next round. If not, you can assume you were wrong and have exploded off the bridge and into the chasm;


Greymantle
Readwryt
Talierin
Gothmog
Mike B

If you wish to progress you must still answer the first riddle before progressing. I will not give the answer, that is for you still to work out.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 23, 2001)

So here goes, round 2 for the clever people;

"There was a green house.
Inside the green house there was a white house
Inside the white house there was a red house.
Inside the red house there were lots of babies."

Good luck


----------



## Kementari (Nov 23, 2001)

what was the answer to the last riddle!? Im dying to know!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 23, 2001)

Remember, NO answers on the thread.

*Answers in a PM only*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 24, 2001)

Methinks some of those attempting passage across the bridge are still unsure of the next riddle. Come come now my friends, surely you are smarter than this!


----------



## Talierin (Nov 24, 2001)

Did I get it right or not???? Don't hold me in suspense!!!!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 26, 2001)

NO, so how d'you like them apples


----------



## Beorn (Nov 26, 2001)

Ahem...what about the next riddle? I've set time aside for it....I'm waiting....


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 26, 2001)

Yes, sorry to rush you, Anc. Forgive us, but we _are_ American teenagers, after all! 
I know that Mike, Tal, and myself have answered... have ReadWryt and Gothmog not answered yet? I'm dying for the next one.


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 27, 2001)

ReadWryt answered, though he is not holding out for any chance of moving on to the next round. I think I got stumped by this one, and if my answer were to have been correct I will be ultimately suprised...


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry, I have been busy over the last couple of days and forgot to send Anc. a PM.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 27, 2001)

As have I, I have forgotten who I had sent replies to for the second riddle so I will answer everyone in my tray. Once I have completed this task I will post the next riddle. It will be harder, much harder!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 27, 2001)

Here goes;

He that holds me, I become;
He who sees me, sees in error;
All the world doth pass through me,
Yet but through me the world doth live.


Still a long way to go to get over this bridge!


----------



## Beorn (Dec 1, 2001)

Give us news of the competitors...


We know that 

Greymantle 
Readwryt 
Talierin 
Gothmog 
and I

made it through the first....who made it through the second, have I gotten the third? Who??


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 1, 2001)

Mike, I can tell you that I made it through the second but now I am floating gently down the river having failed the third.


----------



## Beorn (Dec 1, 2001)

I madde it through the second too...and am dying to know if I made it through the third...


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm bowing out of the competition. I'm way too busy with art and moderating, alas. I keep forgetting that this thread even exists. I just got comissioned to do a rendering of the Three Elvish Rings for another web site and I'm still trying to work out bugs with stuff for TheLordOfTheRings.com...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 2, 2001)

I failed the third, but Anc said I could try again....... *tal thinks real hard to herself, and still can't figure it out..........*


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 2, 2001)

No-One has managed to answer Riddle 3 correctly as yet. Time is pressing my friends, you must think long and hard for none shall pass!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 2, 2001)

I swear, between us Tal and myself must have gone through every single possible answer in the universe... I _know_ I had this riddle in Baldur's Gate (is that where you found it, Anc?), but I can't for the life of me remember the answer. I've lost so much sleep over this...  
Is the bridgekeeper willing to impart any clues?


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 3, 2001)

Consider Gothmog's predicament!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Uminya (Dec 4, 2001)

Damn you, you damnable damnation! 

I'm not good with riddles. I have linear thinking


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 4, 2001)

Only 2 now have successfully described the answer to the 3rd riddle.

Gothmog and Talierin

Await my next riddle and you may progress, as for the rest of you?!?!?!?!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 4, 2001)

Ack! I've not given up yet!
Give us a little more time, eh? Pretty please?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 4, 2001)

Yeah...I've take 4 stabs at it. One of which was one of the types of answers that makes you go "oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..." yet it was still WRONG


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 4, 2001)

Hehe, I've taken _no_ stabs.... I don't want to try until I'm sure I've got it.
*Goes back to thinking hard and wishing he didn't have a huge English project to do tonight!*


----------



## Aerin (Dec 4, 2001)

Ah! I finally got the second one!!! *Stands up from the corner and removes dunce cap* Now, for the third! *Thinks about putting the dunce cap back on!*


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 9, 2001)

Anc, when are you going to post the next riddle? I need to finish the demolition job I started when I was butting my head against a wall over the last one.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 9, 2001)

Ok, here goes for the very few who have been successful up to now;

What word, when written in capital letters, is the same forwards, backwards and upsidedown? 

Good fortune my friends


----------



## acymlf (Dec 19, 2001)

for those of u who cant pass this difficult gate try an easier gate next door. 


http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1044




good luck


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 30, 2002)

It's taking some of you an awful long time to get past the Bridgekeeper! What's wrong with you all?

I am both Mother and Father. 
I am seldom still 
yet I never wander. 
I never birth nor nurse. 

Now try this, a bit easier since you were moaning about the difficulty of the last few.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 2, 2002)

*Sighs* Another riddle!! Argh!  Hehe, at least this should occupy me while I'm bored at school!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 2, 2002)

*i hate riddles i was never good at them


----------



## korhall (Feb 5, 2002)

give us the next one!

in the mean time here is a riddle i learned at camp. 

what is behind the green door?
hints: there can be trees but no leaves, pools but no swimmers, poop but no rear.


----------



## korhall (Feb 8, 2002)

i guess i stumped you all, hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...urk(passes out from lack of breath)


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 21, 2002)

This is rather teasing and difficult I think;

1. There are 5 houses in five different colors.
2. In each house lives a person with a different nationality.
3. These five owners drink a certain drink, smoke a certain band of cigar and keep a certain pet.
4. no owners have the same pet, smoke the same brand of cigar nor drink the same drink.

THE QUESTION IS - WHO OWNS THE FISH?

The Britt lives in the red house.
The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
The Dane drinks tea.
The green house is on the left of the white house.
The green house owner drinks coffee.
The person who smokes Paul Mall rears birds.
The owner of the yellow house smokes Dunhill.
The man living in the house right in centre drinks milk.
The Norwegian lives in the first house.
The man who smokes blends lives next to the one who keeps cats.
The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
The owner who smokes Bluemaster drinks beer.
The German smokes Prince.
The Norwegian lives next to the blue house.
The man who smokes Blend has a neighbor who drinks water.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh dear! It looks like the few who were remaining to cross the bridge will end up in the chasm. Not one right answe yet. PM me, I expect a full explanation of the answer and not simply a guess.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 17, 2002)

*brings thread to the top*

I suggest strongly to anyone reading this that they work on Anc's bridge...I am going to restart the one he posed last...


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for digging this out Beorn, I will have to try and think of some riddles if anyone wants to start this thread again!!!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *This is rather teasing and difficult I think;
> 
> 1. There are 5 houses in five different colors.
> ...




I GOT IT! I spent around 3 or 4 hours working on it...


----------



## Beorn (Apr 14, 2003)

Thousands of years I've stood here
And thousands more I'll stand
I'm built for watching the stars at night
Ever am I fixed to the land.

What is it?


----------



## korhall (Apr 14, 2003)

a mountain!!!!!


----------



## Beorn (Apr 14, 2003)

That's not the answer, and the guesses should be PM'd to me.


----------



## korhall (Apr 15, 2003)

SORRY!!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 14, 2005)

Were the answers:?

#1: The letter "S"
#2: Watermelon
#3: Mirror
#4: "I"
#5: ???
#6: Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg (I wasted a long time on this before burning the paper I was working on  )


----------



## Aulë (Feb 14, 2005)

*several pieces of paper later*

It's the German!!!


(I hope)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 14, 2005)

Dengen-Goroth said:


> Just have to ask, where did you find those riddles, because I am doing a project and need some good riddles.


 if you want some, go to www.myprecious.co.uk and look for 'riddles' in the menu.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2005)

The answer to #4 could also be NOON, which would also be an answer to korhall's riddle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi  

I just found this thread, and I love it!  

(Riddles are soooo COOL!!!    )

Maybe no one's here... I thought it might be fun to try... oh well...


----------

